# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  "How Does Captain America's Shield Ricochet Back to Him?" & More Questions Answered

## CBR News

CSBG answers a bunch of reader-submitted questions, like the latest: How does Captain America's shield always ricochet back to him?


_Full article here._

----------

